# JSP + Layout



## hunter1977 (4. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne meine JSP Seiten immer mit einem einheitlichen Layout aufbauen. Damit ich nicht in jeder Seite das Layout programmieren muß, wollte ich mir ein Template erstellen, welches als Grundlage für die JSP Seite dienen soll.

Idee: Der Kopf- und Fussbereich kommen aus dem Template.

Wie macht man das am Besten .css Datei oder eine JSP Datei.

Danke für eure Ideen.

Hunter


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Jan 2005)

gute Lösung gibt es keine

css ist wohl Käse, damit kannst du keinen Header/Footer erzeugen, sondern nur formate definieren

includes (auf JEDER jsp den header.jsp und footer.jsp includen)

eingenen Tag für die ganze Seite (in WEB-INF/tags)

struts.Tiles

ein Servlet als Controller davorschalten, das bei jeder jsp
- den header ausgibt
- die eigentliche jsp über Dispatcher einbindet
- und dann den footer dranhängt


----------



## hunter1977 (6. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Antworten. Diese Lösung verstehe ich leider nicht.
struts.Tiles 

ein Servlet als Controller davorschalten, das bei jeder jsp 
- den header ausgibt 
- die eigentliche jsp über Dispatcher einbindet 
- und dann den footer dranhängt

Könntest du mir mal ein Beispiel zeigen oder ein Howto nennen.

Danke Hunter


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Jan 2005)

struts tiles gehört zum Struts Framework, kann aber auch ohne dieses verwendet werden

=> http://struts.apache.org/userGuide/dev_tiles.html

Beispiel für einen "Header Footer Controller"
Pseudocode

```
public void doGet(final javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest request,
 final javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse response)
 throws javax.servlet.ServletException, java.io.IOException
{
    
    // header ausgeben mit out.print oder über Dispatcher.include

    // jsp Seite ausgeben mit Dispatcher.include

    // footer ausgeben mit out.print oder über Dispatcher.include
}
```


----------

